# Help with paying IMI Tax Online via Bank Account



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Morning All

Cany someone help me. I have received our IMI Tax bill. We have two as in Joint Names. I wish to pay online via my Banikter (formerly Barclays) bank account. Do I click on the option to pay "State Taxes" and just enter Ref No on tax bill and pay? If I was in Portugal I would pay via Multibanco. I am not registered with Financas online - seems a bit complicated!! My legal rep used to do it for us but decided to save money Any help appreciated :confused2:


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Grannysue said:


> ... Do I click on the option to pay "State Taxes" and just enter Ref No on tax bill and pay? ...


Essentially, yes.

For each IMI invoice/payment you will need the appropriate reference (without spaces), NIF (ditto) and amount (probably using a comma as the decimal point).


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

no need to enter NIF, just Ref and amount


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

My bank requires the NIF, so I assumed others did too.

Are you able to pay someone else's tax bills, should you so wish?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes PT tax bills can be paid from anybody else's bank account, just entering the ref and amount. All they want is the money, does not matter from which bank account is coming from.


----------



## jules_1960 (May 3, 2016)

I bank with Bankinter and previously with Barclays and it is as stated. You choose state taxes and then input the reference number and then the amount and it will then put the contact card screen on; once that's done that's is, finished. Really easy and you don't have to go queue anywhere.


----------

